# Feeding Cats



## BriGGs81 (May 8, 2006)

How often should you feed Cory cats and otos?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I feed my corys about twice a day with big al's sinking pellets...I just throw in one or 2 per cory or more if they eat 'em up right away.


----------



## BriGGs81 (May 8, 2006)

How many of them do you have?


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

What kind of pellets are they?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've fed cory (don't have any right now) sinking shrimp pellets, along with the algae wafers, flakes etc I was feeding the rest of the tank.


----------

